# The Situation...



## JamesB7 (May 3, 2012)

This is just an interesting situation I found myself in...
Need to find out what you guys think.
My wife didn't have a pc here with us so she used to use mine, then I figured I wasn't using my laptop so I'll just let her use that so she could have access to it 24/7. 
Now she always says that she doesn't have many friends to chat with just family.
It's just the 2 of us here... the laptop never leaves home yet she changed the pw on it... ok fine.
She deleted her old FB account and opened a new one where she claims it will only have family / really close friends. However now she's hidden her friends list.
Again she said she only talks to family but recently she opened up another 2 email accounts (I found out by accident, didn't think she expected me to see) ... and now she has about 5. 
Another one she told me she reactivated to get in touch with an old female friend.
She's also changed her skype so I think she has 2.
All of this from someone who is only using the comp to chat with family or close friends.
Now the funny part is that she always says she can't trust me and thinks I'm interested in other ppl :scratchhead:


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Sounds very much like she is either in another relationship, or is looking for one.

You really need to hack into the laptop and get the facts.

Option B is to put a keylogger on your computer, and then have a problem with hers like the charger stopping to work etc. or simply open it up and disconnect the hard rive cable then put it back together.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

You already know the answer. She's hiding something. Most likely new online "friends," or maybe getting back in touch with old flames.

Sorry...but she needs to come clean and let you have the passwords.


----------



## JamesB7 (May 3, 2012)

I asked her and she kept saying no about seeing other ppl. Then she said she would give me the p/w if I wanted then but I don't think she's stupid cause if she gives me the passwords she could easily create a new one that I don't know about.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

JamesB7 said:


> I asked her and she kept saying no about seeing other ppl. Then she said she would give me the p/w if I wanted then but I don't think she's stupid cause if she gives me the passwords she could easily create a new one that I don't know about.


They will often promise to give you the password, but then stall or go back on their word.

What did you say when she offered? And how did she react?

And yes - she could always create other accounts. BUT - if she truly has nothing to hide, she would give you the passwords and let you log in right there and then. Any hesitation could mean she needs time to clean things up - or that she has no intention of giving you the passwords and is just stringing you along.

Truly hope for your sake that I'm wrong. But you may want to post your story in the Coping With Infidelity section. Or at least read some of the stories there to see if anything sounds familiar.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I so feel for you. Everytime i have found out about a secret or a lie a little bit of me... breaks/hurts/cries.... and it doesn't get any easier with time or reaccurance (sp??).

A year or so ago I came to TAM bacause my H was keeping secrets (financial secrets).
The only reason we were able to work through the issue was because he became '100% transparent'.

There are no more sercrets... no more chances.

He has always had access to everything of mine and I assumed I knew about what went on in his life...but i didn't.

Nowadays I'm involved and included in everything.. I may not look at them but I have access to his FB, phone and email etc...

Your W is clearly up to 'something' it maybe a silly little nothing or it may be a full blown affair...only she really knows the whole truth.

I would demand/need FULL truth and honesty. I think you deserve that too.

I still harbour resentment about the secrets and lies...it can be incredibly damaging to a marriage. I wish you all the best and hope you find peace of mind.


----------



## viggling (Apr 27, 2012)

call her out on the pw for the laptop and install a keylogger make sure you have admin access to the laptop though


----------



## MindOverMatter (Jul 1, 2012)

Something is going on. She either has a new "friend" or is looking up an old "friend".


----------

